# EMTPrep or EMT National Training for NREMT?



## Golden Eye (Nov 13, 2013)

Which is more helpful when trying to prepare you for the NREMT?
I'm leaning more towards EMTPrep because I heard the questions were very similar to NREMT and it helps you achieve a higher score on the subjects you're weak on.

Any suggestions which site is better or are they both the same?

Money isn't an issue, I just need to know which one really helps you prepare for the NREMT.


P.S: If there is any other websites you guys used to study, feel free to post it below and give me a review about it.


Kind regards,


----------



## JETKONI (Nov 13, 2013)

I have been lurking on here, while I was preparing to take my NREMT, this site is a great source for searching archived knowledge, to boot.

I studied using only: jblearning.com it helped me create a strong, added foundation to what, I already learned in class. 

Study hard, the exam is tailored differently, and knowing your materials is the only way to go in preparing for the NREMT. 

-Good Luck.


----------



## Medic Tim (Nov 13, 2013)

I never used a test prep but some of my classmates used JB learning and loved it. We all passed registry 1st attempt


----------



## Gastudent (Nov 13, 2013)

I have passed both my Basic and Advanced test first time around, and I think a lot of that has to do with EMT National Training. No test prep will be just like the NREMT, but EMT National Training is about as close as you can get.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Nov 13, 2013)

Gastudent said:


> I have passed both my Basic and Advanced test first time around, and I think a lot of that has to do with EMT National Training. No test prep will be just like the NREMT, but EMT National Training is about as close as you can get.



I would agree with using EMT National Training. I just used it to study for my AEMT exam, and it was VERY helpful. Just use it correctly. When you miss a question diagnose yourself. Figure out why you got it wrong and what you need to brush up on/learn.


----------

